# dlp lcd screendoor and res questions?



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

sorry if these questions have been done to death but I tried searching and couldn't get a simple answer.

a few q's:

All is assuming a screensize of 180CM at maximum but mostly at 160CM.

will an 800x600 DLP have the same screendoor issues that a 1024x768 LCD will have?

will using the VGA and a HTPC for the source elliminate or greatly minimise upscaling/downscaling issues?

I ask because i can get a brand new 800x600 DLP for AU$640 (about $400 American) yet a PJ with a higher native resolution will cost AU$1300. I am on a real tight budget and don't mind sacrificing HD content to be able to have a PJ, but I just want to know if it's better not to have a PJ than to regret spending $640 on something with bad screendooring?

I would appreciate any thoughts on this.

DrF


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There is not SDE with DLP that I know of... only LCD. Have you noticed SDE issues on a 180cm/70in size screen? That's pretty small and I'd say you'd have to be right on top of it almost to notice SDE. I have a 246cm/97in screen and don't notice SDE on my LCD pj until I get to about 212cm/7ft-244cm/8ft from the screen. If I downsized my screen, I bet I could get 183cm/6ft or closer with no SDE.

I'm not sure on the scaling, some of our more technically savvy should know.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DrF..I have a Benq W100 480p projector and I project a 9' wide CIH image..
Even at that size, I don't see any SDE until I'm about 3' from the screen...
With the later DLP projectors, SDE is generally not an issue..
Since you say that it's a new projector that you're looking at, it shouldn't be a problem..
The bigger problem with DLP's is rainbow effect..and a very few people can't watch DLP projectors because of this..
The later models have improved this situation considerably, but it is still there for some people..I did notice some RBE when I first got mine, but after a few months, I rarely see it anymore..
What sold me on a DLP projector is the very good contrast you can get with a low priced projector..
I will eventually upgrade to a 720p projector but for now I'm very happy with the picture I'm getting..

As far as using a HTPC...I believe that you can have better control over scaling with them, but I'm no expert in this area..I'm sure there are a number of members who are using HTPC's who can help you with this..
BTW...What make and model projector are you looking at for $640?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.viewsonic.com/products/projectors/pj503d/

just listed at $638 from www.megapc.com.au


----------

